# Emergency: chick opening mouth and bending neck



## Amirabbas (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I have a 2 month old chick which about 5 days ago in the morning I saw her acting weird and after like 5 hours she was bending her neck, her mouth being open all the time, not eating, sometimes fishing her toes, sometimes her wings fall too
The next day came and we saw noting changes in her mood I gave her some vitamin B and at night I gave her a 0.5cc B complex via syringe, the next day she was a little better (couldn't eat pek by her self but when i put food in here mouth she couls swallow it) 

I did the same thing the day after and the next day after that in the evening she was like completely healed (all ofcthe symptoms that I mentioned at the beginning were all gone) 

So I thought everything is now fine
I have her some vitamin B but no B complex, 
The day after which is yesterday in the morning suddenly she again got those symptoms 
So I gave her 0.5cc of B complex in the morning and 0.5cc at night 

But today she's still the same she cant eat and she got those symptoms again.... 
What kind of illness is this? 
The things I came up was Newcastle, botulism and wry neck 
I would be really happy if anyone knows what's wrong with her and how can I help her ♥


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I started thinking botulism as I continued to read. Do you have Newcastle where you are?

If you have other birds if it was Newcastle I would expect the same response from them.


----------



## Amirabbas (Jul 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I started thinking botulism as I continued to read. Do you have Newcastle where you are?
> 
> If you have other birds if it was Newcastle I would expect the same response from them.


Thanks for your replay
I live in Iran
They were with each other for about 4 hours or less maybe
The first three hours she wasn't too bad, the symptoms was her suddenly jumping up with a little screaming and trying to peek her stomach or something (but she did it rarely) 
after 2 hours of being out and playing with each other, we put them in their house (they all live in the same place) 
After 1 or 2 hours
When I came back I saw the symptoms I mention in my first post
So I took her away and..
And till now none of those other 4 chicks (they're 5 in total) have shown any symptoms (all of them are younger thanher)

If it's Botulism what's the best thing to do so that she can recover?
she's not eating anything and that's really irritating but I am hardly able to give her some electrolytes

And I totally forgot to send some pictures my apologies I'll send some


----------



## Amirabbas (Jul 1, 2021)

Here's some pictures:




__





Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co








__





Pasteboard - Uploaded Image


Simple and lightning fast image sharing. Upload clipboard images with Copy & Paste and image files with Drag & Drop



pasteboard.co





And a quick video:








Upload files for free - VID-20210702-WA0002.mp4 - ufile.io


Download VID-20210702-WA0002.mp4 for free from ufile.io instantly, no signup required and no popup ads




ufile.io


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 mentioned Epsom Salts last week. He might peek in and tell you what you would need.

Molasses is another that is supposed to help remove the bug from the body.


----------



## Amirabbas (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey aga


robin416 said:


> @dawg53 mentioned Epsom Salts last week. He might peek in and tell you what you would need.
> 
> Molasses is another that is supposed to help remove the bug from the body.


Hey again and thanks forcthe replay, I'll try them
There is something more
I think the reason she doesn't close her mouth is some kind of mouth infection or something (I'm not sure)
Cause in the right side of her tip it seems there are some white things not allowing her to closely her mouth
Here's a picture of the left side (which is normal)








And heres a picture of her right side (which you can see the white stuff)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crap, I'll bet that's canker. Is there a smell? Have you tried touching it to see if it's movable. But how can that be in one so young? Just hang tight while I go get him to come here. 

I need to holler at a member about this.


----------

